# standalone on a 280 zx turbo



## alex12582 (Sep 30, 2003)

I am running a highly modified 280 zx Turbo engine, but want even more power. Which stand alone system should I be looking at and at what price? Any experiences?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Pricewise, I like the SDS system, and for value, its probably my best pick from what I've heard. Haltech E-6 is also a good choice IMHO, but I dunno if it can be used for your specific engine application (L28t?)


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

what size fuel injectors?
what turbo?
how much pwr do you want to make?
what fuel setup? etc?


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

I've got a TEC3 standalone on mine and I'd recommend this system to anyone.

http://www.nissantalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=114586


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

For price and ease of tuning for even the novice tuner, I would say the SDS as well. Unless you're willing to pay top tuning $$$s for the laptop assisted units, I would be leaning more towards something like the SDS efi system or the microtech systems which are pretty good as well. I'm a user of the SDS for both of CA18DET powered sentras and I would say that that's the best $2600 (between the 2 systems) that I've ever spent. Car runs like a champ, idles like factory, fast idles when the A/C is engaged and all installed by myself. Just as simple as it's name SDS= Simple Digital System.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

try www.zcar.com or www.classiczcars.com

they have LOADS of info on Z cars... LoL


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

btw MegaSquirt


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *For price and ease of tuning for even the novice tuner, I would say the SDS as well. Unless you're willing to pay top tuning $$$s for the laptop assisted units, I would be leaning more towards something like the SDS efi system or the microtech systems which are pretty good as well. I'm a user of the SDS for both of CA18DET powered sentras and I would say that that's the best $2600 (between the 2 systems) that I've ever spent. Car runs like a champ, idles like factory, fast idles when the A/C is engaged and all installed by myself. Just as simple as it's name SDS= Simple Digital System. *


 nice stuff!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i will be using an Autronic SMC (ver 1.99) on my b13 once i finish terminating the harness......they have excellent tech/customer support  i have some pics of an autronic unit on a 240z with a L28 and a T3/T4 somewhere......

www.autronic.com

a friend of mine built a megasquirt for our senior design project (prerunner/desert race truck) it came together pretty nicely......on base map generated by inputting the basics, it idles 72lb injectors perfectly :thumbup: starts up everytime.....barely have to crank the ignition 

the dusty brain


----------

